# błędy podczas kompilacji

## arczi

Mam taki problem tj: podczas kompilacji niektórych pakietów wywala mi blad

```
creating Makefile

cd . && autoconf

FATAL ERROR: Autoconf version 2.50 or higher is required for this script

make: *** [configure] Błąd 2

!!! ERROR: net-mail/metamail-2.7.45 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 418, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

```

przebudowalem juz chyba z 3 razy autoconf-2.59 i nadal to samo. Co jest nie tak/co robie źle.

----------

## meteo

jest taka opcja...

```
WANT_AUTOCONF=<required version>
```

zdaje się, że działa to jakoś tak:

```
WANT_AUTOCONF=2.59 emerge -DU world
```

----------

## arczi

zrobiłem tak jak napisałes i

 *Quote:*   

> WANT_AUTOCONF=2.59 emerge -DU world

 

chce ściągać kernela-2.4.22, a ja przeciez mam 2.6.2 

Więc dalej nie wiem co mam zrobic

----------

## no4b

Kernel sources czy kernel headers? Jak headers to sie nie martw tylko mu zaufaj, a jak sources to moze tez do jakiejs kompilacji potrzebowac, najwyzej wywalisz potem.

----------

## meteo

 *arczi wrote:*   

> zrobiłem tak jak napisałes i
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ok, to "-DU world" to był oczywiście tylko przykład. nie wiem co i jak próbowałeś wcześnie zemergować, więc napisałem coś takiego dla przykładu...   :Smile: 

jeśli miałeś problem przy poleceniu:

```
emerge metamail
```

to logiczna jest próba:

```
WANT_AUTOCONF=2.59 emerge metamail
```

etc.

----------

## arczi

Bład nadal wystepuje, macie jakies pomysly?

----------

## chrisu

 *arczi wrote:*   

> Bład nadal wystepuje, macie jakies pomysly?

 

Mia?em ten sam problem. Sprobuj

```
FEATURES="keeptemp keepwork" WANT_AUTOCONF="2.5"
```

zrodlo rozwiazania ->  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=138393&highlight=metamail  :Smile: 

----------

## arczi

Narazie nie mam gentoo, przeżuciłem się spowrotem na PLD ale moze kiedys jak będę miał więcej czasu na kompilacje to kto wie ,ale i tak thx za rozwiązanie

----------

